# Whats the Best career choice to make 6 figures that requires only 4 years in university (other than computer science)



## NeedToSucceed (Feb 19, 2022)

I want to be out of university and working a good-paying job by the time im 22 so I can focus more on building my life. What are the best career options that require only 4 years of postsecondary education. I don't have a problem with working a trade job but my parents are immigrants and they will consider me a failure if I don't go to university


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

lol none.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Feb 19, 2022)

Engineering


----------



## ballskin (Feb 20, 2022)

Finance: Investment banking, actuary, Quantitative Analyst (guaranteed)
Engineering: Electrical, mechanical, petroleum/chemical (guaranteed), Nuclear, Civil (depends on location)
Law: lawyer (not guaranteed but easy)

Other: Pharmacist, Dentist (takes only 6-8 years in some places)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 20, 2022)

to add, below jobs will turn a regular NT guy, into an autistic aspie unable to communate normally with women.



StuffedFrog said:


> Engineering





ballskin said:


> Engineering: Electrical, mechanical, petroleum/chemical (guaranteed), Nuclear, Civil (depends on location)


----------



## ballskin (Feb 20, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> to add, below jobs will turn a regular NT guy, into an autistic aspie unable to communate normally with women.


There are actually a lot of women in those fields now, you can easily compete with the soys there


----------



## Pretty (Feb 20, 2022)

Any engineering degree


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 20, 2022)

ballskin said:


> There are actually a lot of women in those fields now, you can easily compete with the soys there


why are most engineers, brutals and aspie, to talk with?


----------



## AllesScheiße (Feb 20, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Finance: Investment banking, actuary, Quantitative Analyst (guaranteed)
> Engineering: Electrical, mechanical, petroleum/chemical (guaranteed), Nuclear, Civil (depends on location)
> Law: lawyer (not guaranteed but easy)
> 
> Other: Pharmacist, Dentist (takes only 6-8 years in some places)


With law and medicine you have to do an internship and speciality training which takes a few extra years after getting your degree


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 20, 2022)

AllesScheiße said:


> With law and medicine you have to do an internship and speciality training which takes a few extra years after getting your degree


That's bullshit man


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 20, 2022)

Petrochem engineering
Architecture (5 years)


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 20, 2022)

If you're not socially retarded and don't mind brutal hours, there are auto dealership companies like Asbury that will fast track young college grads to finance/sales manager. You start as a salesman while learning the ropes, and if you don't suck in a year you'll be in Finance dept making 6 figs. You can also do this without entering a management program, but could get stuck in sales indefinitely if you're not a stud. But you'll be working 60+ hours a week with no time off


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Onlyfans entrepreneur


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Feb 20, 2022)

I'd say econ related fields like finance where you can work both at a bank and do your own side projects (stock trading a quick example) but if you ask this question you probably wont bother to put max effort for it.


----------



## ballskin (Feb 20, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> why are most engineers, brutals and aspie, to talk with?


The field attracts those kinds of people.


----------



## Hector (Feb 21, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> Petrochem engineering
> Architecture (5 years)


Architecture depends on location, and you don't make that much money. You also depend a lot on the cyclical neokeynasism economy. The good part is that there are a log of girls (more than men actually), is very enjoyable if you like it, is not aspie like some other mentioned degrees, and architects have that superior aura to regular people, despite a plumber makes more than them. Is also very personal, you can devolop your art side, while doing things useful for society.

You ain't gonna sleep.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2022)

In my entire life I have never heard about a single individual coming out of an university that isn't Harvard with a 6 figures salary


----------



## N24 (Feb 21, 2022)

Literally no other degree expect computer science which takes 3 years or a prestige university degree will give you that (and that after some time of experience)


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 21, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> In my entire life I have never heard about a single individual coming out of an university that isn't Harvard with a 6 figures salary


It’s easy for CS majors at top colleges


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 21, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> why are most engineers, brutals and aspie, to talk with?


You cannot get anywhere in any field being aspie.

Btw OP most people here do not have the necessary IQ and work ethnic to ever make 6 figures.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 21, 2022)

Private equity


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 21, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You cannot get anywhere in any field being aspie.
> 
> Btw OP most people here do not have the necessary IQ and work ethnic to ever make 6 figures.


Same can be said for the entire human population


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 21, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> Same can be said for the entire human population


Niggas here talk about getting into FAANG like it's a joke. Most here will end up in min wage jobs if at all.

They also think people will tolerate autism in fields such as CS which is BS. The reality is that autists don't get anywhere as people skills are more important than technical skills once you are decently competent.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 21, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> why are most engineers, brutals and aspie, to talk with?


Not true. Most engineers are decently NT.


----------



## BavarianMogger (Feb 21, 2022)

Sales


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Feb 21, 2022)

AlexChase89 said:


> If you're not socially retarded and don't mind brutal hours, there are auto dealership companies like Asbury that will fast track young college grads to finance/sales manager. You start as a salesman while learning the ropes, and if you don't suck in a year you'll be in Finance dept making 6 figs. You can also do this without entering a management program, but could get stuck in sales indefinitely if you're not a stud. But you'll be working 60+ hours a week with no time off


check any linkedin of finance and sales managers at car dealarships and distribution, never seen a sub white HTN do car sales lol.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 21, 2022)

Genki said:


> check any linkedin of finance and sales managers at car dealarships and distribution, never seen a sub white HTN do car sales lol.


?


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Feb 21, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Finance: Investment banking, actuary, Quantitative Analyst (guaranteed)
> Engineering: Electrical, mechanical, petroleum/chemical (guaranteed), Nuclear, Civil (depends on location)
> Law: lawyer (not guaranteed but easy)
> 
> Other: Pharmacist, Dentist (takes only 6-8 years in some places)


dentistry is very underrated.


----------



## homesick (Feb 21, 2022)

walmart store manager


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Niggas here talk about getting into FAANG like it's a joke. Most here will end up in min wage jobs if at all.
> 
> They also think people will tolerate autism in fields such as CS which is BS. The reality is that autists don't get anywhere as people skills are more important than technical skills once you are decently competent.


They usually tolerate aspie background devs but you definitely cannot afford the 'tismo as a sysadmin or a field engineer


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Genki said:


> check any linkedin of finance and sales managers at car dealarships and distribution, never seen a sub white HTN do car sales lol.


Bullcrap. Lots of sub HTN investment bankers.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> They usually tolerate aspie background devs but you definitely cannot afford the 'tismo as a sysadmin or a field engineer


Nope. In interviews, they always expect me you to have hobbies and good social skills. It's very important.


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 22, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> why are most engineers, brutals and aspie, to talk with?


They were aspie to begin with, before starting the major


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 22, 2022)

95% of computer science graduates don't make 6 figures after graduation.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 95% of computer science graduates don't make 6 figures after graduation.


Yeah. Like I certainly won't be making that much even 3 years into my career.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 95% of computer science graduates don't make 6 figures after graduation.


Most cs grads in the UK make 25k gbp.


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Private equity


Jfl if you think any of the autists here have the social skills to get in


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 22, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. Like I certainly won't be making that much even 3 years into my career.


People talk about computer science degrees as if it's a guaranteed path to FAANG. All the YouTube videos are with 160+ IQ Asians who have neurotransmitters of steel and have been studying coding since they were 12. Most will work shitty jobs after they graduate if they don't drop out (70+% dropout rate)


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 22, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> People talk about computer science degrees as if it's a guaranteed path to FAANG. All the YouTube videos are with 160+ IQ Asians who have neurotransmitters of steel and have been studying coding since they were 12. Most will work shitty jobs after they graduate if they don't drop out (70+% dropout rate)


It's tough as shit to get into a FAANG. You need to spend hundreds of hours practicing leetcode to stand a chance. Most of the people here do not have the IQ or discipline to make it in CS. 

Like you are an accomplished programmer with a degree and experience but are still struggling to get a job. My stats are nowhere near as good as yours but I am struggling to get interviews. And even when I do get them, I mess up on technical questions as you are expected to be familiar with many frameworks.


----------



## dwohh (Mar 4, 2022)

you dont need a education for programming


----------



## vtribal (Mar 7, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> It’s easy for CS majors at top colleges


not even top colleges, i go to a state school (not top tier) and i still know people who got 180k after graduation


----------

